# Rats for Rehoming PLEASE READ



## Icky (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello!

little bit about me. 
I run a private self funded Rat rescue in the NW of England (Warrington)

This came about when i decide to breed Rats, but then realized how many poor ratties needed homes  and with a few horrific experiences with the RSPCA in regards to rats i decided to dedicate my spare time to helping these little guys.

I wanted to post what what rats i currently have that are looking to be rehomed.

NICK NAME: GRANDPA (he looks like a grumpy old man!)
AGE: 16months(ish)
SEX: Male
COAT: Rex
EAR: Dumbo
TYPE: Miss-marked Hooded
NEUTERED: No
ABOUT: He is a lovely little guy that I've had now for about 4 months. He's a lovable lazy swine that loves to sit on your knee or shoulder and go sleep. Loves a good cuddle and scratch. Really nice temperament Rat.
Sadly at the moment he is the only male i have left as all the others have been re-homed and is currently on his own  This is why i am so desperate to re-home him now!









KITTENS:
SEX: MALE x4
FEMALE x9
AGE: 6 weeks
COAT: Smooth
EAR: Top Ear
TYPE: Black/White Hooded
ABOUT: These little guys came to me as a rescue with their mother and father after their previous owner was told they was both the same sex.
They are all really lovely temperaments and are handled daily. 
All are eating/drinking/growing well and are ready for new homes!









If any1 is interested please feel free to contact me!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Aawwww I love the little guy all on his own. If I had a cage I'd offer him a home.
I have a wooden cage but I know that's no good for a rat!

I hope they all find homes soon. x


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

purple_x said:


> Aawwww I love the little guy all on his own. If I had a cage I'd offer him a home.
> I have a wooden cage but I know that's no good for a rat!
> 
> I hope they all find homes soon. x


 right if you need a cage and can seriously adopt him i have a critter 2 you can have for free iam only in wigan so not far from warrington. let me know either way if you want the cage or not fank you


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

myzoo said:


> right if you need a cage and can seriously adopt him i have a critter 2 you can have for free iam only in wigan so not far from warrington. let me know either way if you want the cage or not fank you


I'm in south Cambs though  So unless someone can drop off cage and ratty to Cambridge then I cant have him. 
Sooooooooooo.....if anyone is coming this way anytime soon let me know!


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

purple_x said:


> I'm in south Cambs though  So unless someone can drop off cage and ratty to Cambridge then I cant have him.
> Sooooooooooo.....if anyone is coming this way anytime soon let me know!


 AWWWwwwwwwwwwww! Well the offer is there if anybody can get him to you or if anybody else closer wants the cage so they can rehome any of these animals its here for anybody who is adopting


----------



## 34ford (Aug 6, 2011)

hi would you be interested in a pair of female degus with cage


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

You'd poss be better in bonding him with 2 of the male kittens and trying to find a home for the trio. 
I have room but not a spare cage suitable for intros with adult males


----------



## Tismoi (Jun 19, 2011)

hey, i'm afraid i'm unable to rehome any of the rats, but i am hoping to get my first rats in the future, however, i need to wait a year until i have a new landlord. 
I live near chester, and i was wondering if you have a website, so that i could potentially acquire some rats from you in the future, as you are nearby to me.

thank-you for your time


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Lot of cute rats. Good luck I would love to help but busy with degus from our RSPCA.


----------



## MikeParry (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi, do you have any more rats needing homes? I am looking to get a pair, and your cause seems worthy of supporting, plus it seems they will be used to human company! Thanks


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

My goodness so close to me.. Im in warry too.. But I can't have anymore.. I wont have anymore..(((


----------



## MikeParry (Aug 16, 2011)

Hehe famous last words


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

MikeParry said:


> Hehe famous last words


Defo no more..  after loosing my all time fave man yesterday..  no more.. I have 6 left.. and they are the last.. :crying:


----------



## MikeParry (Aug 16, 2011)

Ahh i'm sorry to hear that. I have never kept rats before, but i've been reading up and reseraching what I can and they really do seem like great little pets. Have also been reading about suitable material for the floor of the cage, what do you use? I know that sawdust and woodshavings are a no-no


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I use shredded paper I shred it myself.. In one cage I have it all over the bottom.. In the other cage I have it in the make shift house.. 

To keep clean cage i vacuum poops out daily and wipe shelves then every few days take all paper out and clean everything with Rats out.. and then re add paper.. Rats like to be clean.. I have hammocks and loads of shelves I have mad out of laminate for them.. give them plenty of room to have a run about..

If you can get some babies already tame.. They are much easier to handle.. they make great pets and are like little dogs.. they come to their names and love to have a cuddle and get into everything you do.. I used to have relays up and down the stairs with them.. keeps them fit.. and they like to follow you around.. I have lost count of the misses I have had nearly treading on one when they are scurrying around after you..

They are very clean and they like it that way and after you hold them or feed them they love to have a good clean.. Some of the faces they pull are fab.. don't half make you giggle.. 
they are much more interactive with you than hamsters mice or gerbils..


----------



## MikeParry (Aug 16, 2011)

Shredded paper sounds good, got a shredder and plenty of bills to get rid of lol  They do sound fun the way you have described them there, i've had hamsters before and I do like them but they weren't particularly interactive, which is what has made me think of rats. I think the kids will like them as well, pets are a great lesson to learn at a young age I think


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

They are fab for kids.. I reckon just the right size and not jumpy.. if you sit on the sofa they will run all over you and try and get in your clothes.. I remember Rhoddi getting in my hoody :lol: I couldn't get him out.. He is a very chilled man and just relaxed I had to wait for my boys to come home and get him out..:lol: 

One thing Id not do though.. :lol: is stick my fingers through the bars.. Although all mine are hand tame and you can pick em up and cuddle.. anything popped through them bars is seen as food..:lol: Dog found that out the hard way.,..:lol: With his nosey nose..


----------



## MikeParry (Aug 16, 2011)

hehe good advice, as thats probably the first thing a small child would do when seeing them for the first time! Where did you source your rats from? I really don't want to get mine from Pets at Home or anywhere like that :rolleyes5: Thats why this thread attracted my attention


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I got my first to from My friend.. he has a petshop.. they were too old to sell.. the next two were from ayoung lad .. He bought supposedly 3 same sex.. turned out one was male.. the next he had a broken tail so from my mate at the pet shop.. and the last two the same.. My mate doesn't have a great supply of them.. He gets them in from his friend when requested..

There are a few breeders on here.. If you post a thread people will happily answer you question and advise you on the best place to obtain these fab little furries..


----------



## MikeParry (Aug 16, 2011)

Sounds like you are well connected!  Yes, I will start a thread on the topic now, be interested to see if there is anyone very near here (such as the creator of this thread!). Thanks


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

MikeParry said:


> Sounds like you are well connected!  Yes, I will start a thread on the topic now, be interested to see if there is anyone very near here (such as the creator of this thread!). Thanks


Are you in Cheshire?


----------



## MikeParry (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes, i'm in Warrington, thats why I was interested in this thread initially as this chap might be just round the corner from me!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

MikeParry said:


> Yes, i'm in Warrington, thats why I was interested in this thread initially as this chap might be just round the corner from me!


OO so am I in warry.. Im not sure where the poster is from..


----------



## lj08 (Oct 30, 2011)

Icky said:


> Hello!
> 
> little bit about me.
> I run a private self funded Rat rescue in the NW of England (Warrington)
> ...


Is grandad still looking for a home? If so would he like to live with two younger male rats?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

lj08 said:


> Is grandad still looking for a home? If so would he like to live with two younger male rats?


This is quite an old thread & I don't think this person posts on here any more


----------

